# NotePerformer 3.3.2 update is available



## zolhof (Oct 26, 2020)

Check your inboxes, folks. Great news to kick off the week! 

Changelog and user guide:





__





Wallander Instruments







www.wallanderinstruments.com


----------



## Vincent Martin (Oct 27, 2020)

Great !

Looking at the version history, I can read that "In Dorico 3.5, jazz articulations are now mapped. Starting from Dorico 3.5, jazz articulations should now play back. "

yet, in the NotePerformer user manual for Dorico (pages 53, 54), I can still read that there is no mapping available for Scoop, fall, plop, doit.

Has anyone tried this ?
This is for me a discrepancy, I don't know what to rely on. Am I missing something ?


----------



## mducharme (Oct 27, 2020)

I noticed this too - I'm guessing @Wallander simply hasn't updated the manual yet to reflect the latest updates.


----------



## Wallander (Oct 27, 2020)

mducharme said:


> I noticed this too - I'm guessing @Wallander simply hasn't updated the manual yet to reflect the latest updates.


You're right. Sorry about that! 

We've completely overlooked the articulation guide. I'll make a note of it.


----------



## sinkd (Oct 27, 2020)

Wallander said:


> You're right. Sorry about that!
> 
> We've completely overlooked the articulation guide. I'll make a note of it.


Thanks, Arne!


----------



## Vincent Martin (Oct 27, 2020)

Thanks, Arne !


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 28, 2020)

Thanks a lot Arne for keep improving NotePerformer


----------

